# Tenacity on new grass



## gregfromohio (Aug 14, 2019)

How long do I have to wait before spraying tenacity on the weeds growing in newly seeded areas?


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

Its right on the label

"Wait until the newly germinated turf has been mowed two times or
four weeks after emergence (whichever is longer) before making a postemergence application."


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

gregfromohio said:


> How long do I have to wait before spraying tenacity on the weeds growing in newly seeded areas?


Asking for help on this forum is good. Particularly, as a new lawn enthusiast, it's good to seek confirmation on things you're planning to do from those with more experience.

However, as a general rule, don't let the answers from people here be a substitute for reading the label yourself. People here (myself included) may miss important details like your grass type, your location, your experience level, etc. Always read the label. It may seem like a waste of time to read the label, as most of the contents will be stuff you don't care about or doesn't apply to your case, but the label will also include important details like temperature restrictions, whether the application should be watered in or applied when it's dry, and how long one needs to wait before seeding after an application. Manufacturer's websites are great for linking to labels. Domyown.com generally always links to the label, too. In this case, the Tenacity label at https://www.domyown.com/msds/Specimen_label_SCP_1267A-L3_1010.pdf answers your question (as already mentioned by FuzzeWuzze, who finished his shorter post quicker than I did):


Tenacity Label said:


> "Wait until the newly germinated turf has been mowed two times or four weeks after emergence (whichever is longer) before making a postemergence application."


----------

